# Bodybuilding



## Jaseb87 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Just wondered if anyone can help me out, I really want to do bodybuilding competitively but I don't know where to start? I don't want to be a gym rat anymore to look good I want a life long goal.

I been thinking about NABBA I can go to the one in 2015 in May but not sure if that's too soon, I watched some videos of the novices at NABBA and I think I could have a chance with the right advice!!

Or does anyone have a better way to start this life journey ?

Many thanks

Jase


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

throw a few pics out mate soo we no were you are with your physique


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

There is no right time to step on stage physically, it's all about when you mentally are ready. Doing the diet, cardio, workouts, posing and overall stress of competing is not easy. If you feel you are ready then you most likely are. Trying to compare yourself against others is not a good idea for first timers. Just get lean and in great condition and even if you had 13 inch arms with great condition you would still look fine.

To many people look at pics to compare themselves physically, but I honestly

Believe the bigger battle is

Mentally. Good luck


----------



## Jaseb87 (Jul 13, 2014)

Legs need a lot of work I'm training them twice a week, may is a while away yet,

Thanks for feedback already guys!!

I really don't have a clue where to start, I need to learn it all, diet is spot on I've had a pt build me a lean muscle bulking diet which I stick too! I train hard just need to know honestly where else I'm lacking and what I need to do to get on stage!!!

Many thanks again

Jase


----------



## Jaseb87 (Jul 13, 2014)

Oh and I know a lot needs to be done, but I am dedicated and I have already made the choice, I just need a bit of help and guidance


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

You have some good definition, kind of wiry which is great, all natural?


----------



## Jaseb87 (Jul 13, 2014)

No not natural I'm afraid


----------



## Jaseb87 (Jul 13, 2014)

Only just started tho, been training years hit a wall, it's always been a dream of mine which I now need to fulfil, I'm in this for the long run I wanna be the best I can be!!

Just need somewhere to start


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

Jaseb87 said:


> Only just started tho, been training years hit a wall, it's always been a dream of mine which I now need to fulfil, I'm in this for the long run I wanna be the best I can be!!
> 
> Just need somewhere to start


Research into the different UK competitions. Google bodybuilding comps in the UK and see which organisation you want to be a part of. Since you want to make this a career, check out the winners from this year and last to see what you are up against in your category. Work on your weaknesses but let's face it you already have a very good physique to start with, so it's about staying focused and motivated. Keep training and then enter a competition if you feel up to it when they come up  Scott


----------



## Jaseb87 (Jul 13, 2014)

DiscSupps said:


> Research into the different UK competitions. Google bodybuilding comps in the UK and see which organisation you want to be a part of. Since you want to make this a career, check out the winners from this year and last to see what you are up against in your category. Work on your weaknesses but let's face it you already have a very good physique to start with, so it's about staying focused and motivated. Keep training and then enter a competition if you feel up to it when they come up  Scott


Thanks for your input  I wanna go NABBA I think but then again one day I wanna enter Hercules, got a long way to go, I'm training legs twice a week at the mo do you think that's enough?

I'm really lacking there the most I believe and my back needs work it has size just not definition but I suppose that will come when I cut up properly before the comp!!


----------



## Jaseb87 (Jul 13, 2014)

Just a couple more photos these were took today


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

What class would you be looking at for NABBA as most classes are height classes and to be honest i think you might get dwarved mate. But have a look at UKBFF which is more weight class or the classic class which may suit you better. Depends on what you want really. Could always look for a local show and go from there


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

Jaseb87 said:


> Thanks for your input  I wanna go NABBA I think but then again one day I wanna enter Hercules, got a long way to go, I'm training legs twice a week at the mo do you think that's enough?
> 
> I'm really lacking there the most I believe and my back needs work it has size just not definition but I suppose that will come when I cut up properly before the comp!!


Yeah work your weaknesses as best as you can but don't forget about your strong areas too. It is a hard balance to work everything but if you want to become a bodybuilder you have to do it all. You will get there, keep up the good work


----------



## Jaseb87 (Jul 13, 2014)

DiscSupps said:


> Yeah work your weaknesses as best as you can but don't forget about your strong areas too. It is a hard balance to work everything but if you want to become a bodybuilder you have to do it all. You will get there, keep up the good work


Thanks mate  I train hard 5 days a week, currently on a 531 program but adding in all the extras too, and I do full legs twice a week, I'll keep that going and check on it in a month and see where I am 

Thanks for your kind comments and info!!

Jase


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

Jaseb87 said:


> Thanks mate  I train hard 5 days a week, currently on a 531 program but adding in all the extras too, and I do full legs twice a week, I'll keep that going and check on it in a month and see where I am
> 
> Thanks for your kind comments and info!!
> 
> Jase


You're welcome bud, all the best! We will look out for you on the winning stage #DreamBig  Scott


----------



## Jaseb87 (Jul 13, 2014)

DiscSupps said:


> You're welcome bud, all the best! We will look out for you on the winning stage #DreamBig  Scott


Ha hopefully one day Scott


----------



## Jaseb87 (Jul 13, 2014)

Need some help peeps

Currently on cycle but I wanna pack on some mass quick but not sure on training, I was doing black 5 3 1 but that was for a bit of strength,

Just wondered what you guys think would be a good program or what kind of reps would be good to pack on some mass?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jaseb87 (Jul 13, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Rep range for hypertrophy is best kept between 10-12.

For strength it's 4-8..

Do you know any competing bodybuilders..? If so then try and use one of them as a mentor. Maybe start training with them.

If money is not an issue consider a coach...preferably someone that competed or is still competing...not just any gym PT.

They can help a lot with training, diet and cycle advice.


----------



## Jaseb87 (Jul 13, 2014)

Ok thanks bud, I only know one person and he wants like 250 a month plus gym membership, I just can't afford that right now but thanks for your advice


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Jaseb87 said:


> Ok thanks bud, I only know one person and he wants like 250 a month plus gym membership, I just can't afford that right now but thanks for your advice


Just keep lifting bish tiits!! You've made great progress so far, be patient.


----------



## Jaseb87 (Jul 13, 2014)

Leave the gyno out of this lmao


----------



## Jaseb87 (Jul 13, 2014)

What's going on with photos?


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

keep motivated mate and you will do it!


----------



## Jaseb87 (Jul 13, 2014)

Was trying to post up a photo of progress but won't allow me?


----------



## Jaseb87 (Jul 13, 2014)

Back


----------



## Jaseb87 (Jul 13, 2014)

J** said:


> keep motivated mate and you will do it!


Thanks bro


----------



## Jaseb87 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thinking I'm making progress just can't get these damn legs to grow lol


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

just do the show if you have the confidence for it mate, doubt you'll win and probably won't place if its a high standard nabba show but if you're fine with that then just use it as a experience and think 'fuk you all ill be back next year' theres no rule that says you have to be a certain size, you don't see fat sunday league footballers saying 'am i ready yet' and back looks good, not sure on the tattoos tho lol


----------



## Jaseb87 (Jul 13, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> just do the show if you have the confidence for it mate, doubt you'll win and probably won't place if its a high standard nabba show but if you're fine with that then just use it as a experience and think 'fuk you all ill be back next year' theres no rule that says you have to be a certain size, you don't see fat sunday league footballers saying 'am i ready yet' and back looks good, not sure on the tattoos tho lol


Cheers pal  yeah I don't plan on winning and placing top 3 is a long shot but I just want the experience and like you said see what I'm up against and work harder for the following year!! It's more of just getting into it properly for me, give me some extra motivation and kick some ass in the future  yeah buddy


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Just get it done bish tits! It'll be a good learning experience for you and put you in better standing for next time around!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jaseb87 said:


> Ok thanks bud, I only know one person and he wants like 250 a month plus gym membership, I just can't afford that right now but thanks for your advice


There's a lot of coaches about, not all cost quite that much. May cost more during prep as there is a lot that goes into it but money well spent imo. Takes the thinking out of things which is good during prep as you've got enough going on.

@liam0810 on here does coaching, he's spot on, competed before and got absolutely shredded for his last comp.

Good luck with things, it's an amazing experience! Your first comp is a great way to learn things, how your body responds to certain ways of dieting, what goes into competition day and just the whole thing of being on stage. Well worth doing. :beer:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Keeks said:


> There's a lot of coaches about, not all cost quite that much. May cost more during prep as there is a lot that goes into it but money well spent imo. Takes the thinking out of things which is good during prep as you've got enough going on.
> 
> @liam0810 on here does coaching, he's spot on, competed before and got absolutely shredded for his last comp.
> 
> Good luck with things, it's an amazing experience! Your first comp is a great way to learn things, how your body responds to certain ways of dieting, what goes into competition day and just the whole thing of being on stage. Well worth doing. :beer:


Cheers Keeks! And Op if you want any help just drop me a message


----------



## Jaseb87 (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Jaseb87 (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Jaseb87 (Jul 13, 2014)

Getting there slowly


----------



## Jaseb87 (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice gloves Bro  do they match your purse yea?


----------



## Jaseb87 (Jul 13, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Nice gloves Bro  do they match your purse yea?


Yeah Fosho


----------



## Jaseb87 (Jul 13, 2014)




----------

